# Cooking with Fire



## cda (Sep 4, 2017)

Guess lucky they do not use much wood???


https://i.ytimg.com/vi/zO3EAgvNjok/maxresdefault.jpg

http://www.thegourmetreview.com/dine/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/Jaleo-Paella-cookingIMG_2595-1.jpg

https://i.pinimg.com/564x/e3/35/d5/e335d52ec2720e21023a5b9e80590fa8.jpg

https://i1.wp.com/farm6.static.flickr.com/5241/5279224329_e23b4ef08b.jpg


----------



## mark handler (Sep 4, 2017)

Cosmopolitan Hotel of Las Vegas.


----------

